# Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test



## Antidialer (18 März 2007)

Irgendwie hat wohl auch jemand beschlossen, dass ich mich mal mit diesen Typen anlegen soll…

Das besondere: Ich habe mich bei denen nicht angemeldet. Hier der E-Mail Schriftwechsel der letzten 2 Wochen!!!

Gegen eine Wand zu reden ist sinnvoller. Es zeigt sich aber schon aus dem Schriftwechsel heraus, das die Damen und Herren nichts in der Hand haben und beweistechnisch völlig nackt dastehen. Wer ein bisschen Spaß haben will, kann sich gerne auf einen Schriftwechsel mit denen einlassen (er soll aber keine sinnvollen Antworten erwarten), alle anderen sollten die hochgeistigen Ergüsse dieser Supportabteilung mit ruhigem Gewissen dem elektronischen Papierkorb ihres Rechners überlassen.

*Support:*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

wir bedanken uns für Ihr Vertrauen und sind überzeugt davon, dass Sie mit unserer Dienstleistung aus der Bestellung vom 2007-02-08 für den lebensprog -Test sehr zufrieden sein werden. 

Wir erlauben uns, Ihnen für die Bereitstellung unserer Dienstleistung ein Entgelt in Höhe von 59,00 Euro in Rechnung zu stellen.

Bitte überweisen Sie den Betrag in Höhe von 59,00 Euro innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf das angegebene Konto:

Zahlungsempfänger: 
Kontonummer: 
Bankleitzahl:
Kreditinstitut: 
Verwendungszweck:  

Betrag:             59,00 Euro

*Ich: *

Wie kommen sie auf die kühne Idee, das ich mich bei ihrem zweifelhaften Service angemeldet habe???

*Support:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bevor Sie sich anmelden, werden Ihnen unter der Anmeldemaske sowie in den AGB Ihr Widerrufsrecht und die Kosten erläutert. Genauso werden Sie auch darauf hingewiesen, dass Ihr Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen erlischt, sobald  der Test GESTARTET wurde.

Zudem konnten Sie in den AGB, die Sie ja gelesen und akzeptiert haben, sehr gut lesen, dass 59 Euro einmalig zu leisten sind.

Daher müssen wir Sie bitten die offene Rechnung zu begleichen.

Ein Auszug aus unseren AGB:
6. Pflichten des Nutzers, Preise, Zahlungsbedingungen Der Nutzer ist zur Entrichtung des einmaligen Nutzungsentgelts von 59,00 ¤ verpflichtet.  Die Mehrwertsteuer ist in diesem Betrag enthalten.  Das Nutzungsentgelt ist vorbehaltlich des Widerrufsrechts des Nutzers unter Abbedingung von §614, BGB, sofort mit Vertragsschluss fällig. Über diesen Betrag wird dem Nutzer eine Rechnung zugesandt. Als Zahlungsbedingung besteht ohne besondere Vereinbarung die Möglichkeit der Überweisung nach Rechnungsstellung.

*Ich:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

das Amtsgericht München (dessen Urteil sie mittlerweile sicher kennen) meint zu Webseiten wie ihrer:

"Eine Anmeldung sei ohne weiteres möglich, ohne die Mitteilung über den Preis, die sich unterhalb des Anmeldebuttons befand, gesehen zu haben. Beim Anklicken und Bestätigen der allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen müsse nicht damit gerechnet werden, dass gerade hier sich versteckt die Zahlungspflicht befindet. Zwar können grundsätzlich auch Zahlungspflichten in allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen geregelt werden, aber in diesem konkreten Fall werde in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen die Vereinbarung erstmals als kostenpflichtiger Vertrag dargestellt. Insgesamt sei die Regelung in den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen nach den gesamten Umständen, dem Aufbau und dem äußeren Erscheinungsbild der Webseite der Klägerin so ungewöhnlich und daher überraschend, dass sie unwirksam sei."

http://www.ag-m.bayern.de/Pressemitteilungen/070219 - Lebenserwartung/070219 - Lebenserwartung.htm

Zudem darf ich anmerken, das ich mich zu keiner Zeit für ihnen dubiosen Dienst angemeldet habe. Ich darf sie auch darauf hinweisen, das sie sich in der Beweispflicht befinden!

*Support*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bevor Sie sich anmelden, werden Ihnen unter der Anmeldemaske sowie in den AGB Ihr Widerrufsrecht und die Kosten erläutert. Genauso werden Sie auch darauf hingewiesen, dass Ihr Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen erlischt, sobald  der Test GESTARTET wurde.

Zudem konnten Sie in den AGB, die Sie ja gelesen und akzeptiert haben, sehr gut lesen, dass 59 Euro einmalig zu leisten sind.

Daher müssen wir Sie bitten die offene Rechnung zu begleichen.

Ein Auszug aus unseren AGB:
6. Pflichten des Nutzers, Preise, Zahlungsbedingungen Der Nutzer ist zur Entrichtung des einmaligen Nutzungsentgelts von 59,00 ¤ verpflichtet.  Die Mehrwertsteuer ist in diesem Betrag enthalten.  Das Nutzungsentgelt ist vorbehaltlich des Widerrufsrechts des Nutzers unter Abbedingung von §614, BGB, sofort mit Vertragsschluss fällig. Über diesen Betrag wird dem Nutzer eine Rechnung zugesandt. Als Zahlungsbedingung besteht ohne besondere Vereinbarung die Möglichkeit der Überweisung nach Rechnungsstellung.

*Ich*

Wird es ihnen nicht langweilig, immer die gleichen Texte zu verschicken?

Noch mal langsam zum Mitmeißeln für die weniger Bemittelten:

ICH HABE MICH AUF IHRER DUBIOSEN SEITE NICHT ANGEMELDET!!!

Ist es jetzt zu ihnen durchgedrungen?

*Support:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen. 

Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten bekannt geben. Darunter befindet sich auch die IP-Adresse des Täters, mit der eruiert werden kann, von wo und besonders wer sich mit Ihren Daten angemeldet hat.

*Ich*

Bin ich ihr Buttler??

Da sie der Meinung sind, eine angebliche Forderung gegen wen auch immer zu haben, sind sie als Geschädigte zu betrachten. Das stellen einer Strafanzeige ist also nicht meine, sondern ihre Aufgabe! Da sie bei der Gestaltung ihrer Webseite allerdings nichts unternommen
haben, um Falscheingaben zu verhindern oder zu erschweren (nicht einmal zu einem E-Mail gestützten Freischaltsystem, wie es heute selbst bei der einfachsten Webforen Software Standard ist, hat es gereicht) und ihre unfreiwilligen Kunden über die angebliche Kostenpflichtigkeit im Dunkeln lassen, ist es zweifelhaft, ob hier überhaupt eine Straftat besteht. 

Da ich mich nicht als Geschädigter sehen kann (zumindest nicht durch unbekannt, wenn dann eher durch ihr Unternehmen), habe ich auch keine Veranlassung, meine kostbare Zeit mit einer Strafanzeige gegen unbekannt zu verschwenden.

*Support:*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.

Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit an ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.

*Ich*

Selbstverständlich können sie die Sache gerne ihrem Inkassobüro übertragen.

Wie viele ihrer Inkassobüros oder Mahnanwälte muss ich denn verschleißen, ehe sie begriffen haben, dass sie bei mir mit ihrer nicht existenten Forderung auf Granit beißen?

Gerne darf ich sie daran erinnern, dass sie sich sowohl für den angeblichen Vertragsabschluss wie auch für den angeblichen Vertragspartner in der Beweispflicht befinden. Ich habe mich auf ihrer zweifelhaften Seite nicht angemeldet und sehe daher ihre Forderung als nicht existent an. Dementsprechend werde ich auch keine Zahlung leisten. Da werden ihnen auch keine Inkassobüros weiterhelfen, diese werden sich sämtlichst die Zähne an mir ausbeißen.

Da es auf ihrer Webseite keine Prüfung der eingegebenen Daten und nicht einmal eine E-Mail Überprüfung gibt (z.B. per Bestätigungslink, wie es
mittlerweile die einfachste Forensoftware bietet) und ihre Webseite ihre „Kunden“ gezielt über die Kosten  im Unklaren lässt, habe ich schon grundsätzlich begründete Zweifel, ob überhaupt ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Das Amtsgericht München jedenfalls urteilte auf diese Frage mit einem klaren NEIN!

Als nächstes stellt sich die Frage, wie sie überhaupt nachweisen wollen, wer sich mit meinen Daten (die Dank E-Bay und Amazon Marketplace einer
Vielzahl von Personen bekannt sind) angemeldet hat. Die einzige Spur ist hier die IP Adresse, welche sie hoffentlich mitgeloggt haben. Leider speichert der wichtigste Provider Deutschlands IP Adressen nur noch 7 Tage. Diese Zeitspanne ist längst abgelaufen. Sofern die Anmeldende Person nicht einen der kleineren Provider mit längerer Speicherfrist benutzt, stehen sie schon jetzt beweistechnisch völlig nackt da. Eine Zuordnung IP Adresse zu Nutzer ist nach Löschung der Verbindungsdaten nicht mehr möglich. 

Ich würde ihnen daher dringend raten, sich nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen. Sowie ich etwas Handfesteres als E-Mails in den Händen habe (zum Beispiel das erste Mahnschreiben ihres Inkassobüros, das ich sehnsüchtig erwarte) ergeht ohne weiterer Verzug negative Feststellungsklage. Da sie keinen Beweis haben, wer die Anmeldung vorgenommen hat, habe ich keinerlei Zweifel am Ausgang der Klage. Daneben bin ich überzeugt davon, dass weitere negative Urteile ihr Geschäftsmodel wie ein Kartenhaus zusammenstürzen lassen. Schon das allein macht eine negative Feststellungsklage zu einer sehr erfreulichen Angelegenheit.

*Support:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen. 

Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten bekannt geben. Darunter befindet sich auch die IP-Adresse des Täters, mit der eruiert werden kann, von wo und besonders wer sich mit Ihren Daten angemeldet hat.

*Ich*

Gehen ihnen langsam die Textbausteine aus, dass sie immer dieselben Texte schicken?

Ich habe ihnen schon erklärt, dass ich kein Geschädigter bin und deswegen auch keine Anzeige erstatten werde. 

Noch mal in Kurzform, damit es auch der letzte versteht:

- ich habe keinen Vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen und werde daher keine Zahlung leisten
- ich bin nicht der Geschädigte, werde daher auch keine Anzeige erstatten

Ist das jetzt klar geworden?

*Support:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.

Falls Sie nicht reagieren, sehen wir uns leider gezwungen die Angelegenheit an ein Inkassounternehmen zu übergeben.

*Ich*

sie kommen mir langsam vor wie eine Schallplatte, die einen Sprung hat. Ständig die selbe Leier…

Noch mal extra für sie:

- ich habe mich auf ihrer Seite nicht angemeldet
- ich werde keine Anzeige erstatten, da ich nicht geschädigt bin
- das Erstatten einer Strafanzeige obliegt ihnen
- ich werde keine Zahlung leisten
- sämtliche Inkassoversuche sind zwecklos, ich bin gegen jede Art von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsdruck grundsätzlich immun
- egal auf welche IP Adresse sie sich berufen wollen, diese ist mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mehr zuzuordnen und damit völlig nutzlos
- sie stehen damit komplett ohne jeden Beweis da

Wie viele ihrer Inkassounternehmen darf ich denn verschleißen, ehe auch sie das begriffen haben? Auch für eine gerichtliche Klärung stehe ich ihnen gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## Antidialer (18 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*

*Support:*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten für Sie:

Nr.1: Sie gehen zur Polizei und machen eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt.
Nr.2: Sie machen den Freund ausfindig der Ihre Datenmissbraucht hat und lassen sich das Geld geben.
Nr.3: Sie zahlen den Betrag und legen sich ein neues Passwort zu, das nur Sie kennen, dafür sind Passwörter da.


wir haben Ihre Daten und die IP-Adresse gespeichert und dadurch sind Sie in der Beweispflicht das Sie sich bei uns nicht Angemeldet haben. 

Bitte erstatten Sie Strafanzeige bei der Polizei wegen Datenmissbrauch und senden Sie uns eine Kopie per Post, Fax oder per E-Mail zu um erst mal die Forderung zu stoppen. 
Sollten wir von Ihnen keine Kopie erhalten bestehen wir weiterhin auf unsere Forderung.

*Ich*

Gibt es echt Leute, die so blöd sind und auf sie reinfallen?

Ihre drei Möglichkeiten sind irgendwie ziemlich unlogisch:

Möglichkeit 1: Ich werde keine Strafanzeige stellen, da ich nicht geschädigt bin. Das ist ihre Aufgabe (immerhin wollen sie ja Geld, nicht ich). genau so ist es ihre Aufgabe, dafür zu sorgen, dass ihr System nicht durch Eingabe falscher Daten missbraucht werden kann. Ihre Webseite ist eine Einladung an jeden, dort fremde Daten einzugeben, da keinerlei Sicherheitsmaßnahmen getroffen werden.

Möglichkeit 2: Meine Daten sind Dank Internet, E-Bay und co leider recht vielen Menschen bekannt. Es ist aber gewiss nicht meine Aufgabe, hier auf gut Glück jemanden herauszufinden, der meine Daten in ihr System eingegeben haben könnte. 

Möglichkeit 3: Was für ein Passwort meinen Sie? 

Selbstverständlich bin nicht ich, sondern sie beweispflichtig. Sie behaupten, eine Forderung zu haben. Damit sind sie vollumfänglich beweispflichtig für das zustande kommen eines Vertrages (hier scheitert es schon, aufgrund der Gestaltung ihrer Webseite kann man mit Recht schon einmal davon ausgehen, das kein gültiger Vertrag zustande kommt) und haben auch den Nachweis zu führen, das ich mich bei ihnen angemeldet habe (was ich hiermit erneut bestreite). Wenn sie eine IP mitgeloggt
haben, das versuchen sie doch über diese IP, ihren Vertragspartner zu ermitteln. Ich wünsche dabei schon einmal viel Spaß dabei. 

Ob sie die Forderung stoppen oder nicht, ist mir gleichgültig. Sie befinden sich in der Beweispflicht, und wenn eine IP Adresse alles ist, was sie haben, stehen sie auf komplett verlorenem Posten. Natürlich können sie Inkassobüros und Mahnanwälte aufbieten, diese werden sich an mir allerdings ohne Ausnahme die Zähne ausbeißen. Ich freue mich derweil schon auf meine negative Feststellungsklage. 

Ich lasse ihnen nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Forderungsverzicht
2. Gerichtliche Klärung

ihre Entscheidung!

*Support:*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

Sie hätten innerhalb der ersten 14 Tage nach Ihrer Anmeldung schriftlich widerrufen können. Da der Widerruf nicht fristgerecht eingereicht wurde, ist der Vertrag wirksam. 

Bitte bezahlen Sie den offenen Betrag, damit keine weiteren unnötigen Kosten auf Sie zukommen. 

Im Falle einer Nichtbegleichung der offenen Summe, erhalten Sie einen Mahnbescheid. In weiterer Folge wird Ihr Fall an unser Inkassobüro übergeben.

*Ich*

Da ich mich nicht bei ihnen angemeldet habe, fällt das mit dem Widerruf schon mal aus...

Wie viele ihrer Inkassobüros muss ich den verschleißen, ehe auch sie kapiert haben, das sie mit ihrer nicht existenten Forderung bei mir auf Granit beißen.

Nochmal für sie, damit es auch der letzte versteht:

- ich bestreite ihrer Forderung
- ich werde keine Zahlung leisten
- sämtliche Inkassoversuche sind chancenlos

ps: Mahnbescheide versendet ein Gericht nach Beginn des gerichtlichen Mahnverfahrens, sie versenden lediglich gegenstandslose Mahnungen.

*Support:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

bevor Sie sich anmelden, werden Ihnen unter der Anmeldemaske sowie in den AGB Ihr Widerrufsrecht und die Kosten erläutert. Genauso werden Sie auch darauf hingewiesen, dass Ihr Widerrufsrecht von 14 Tagen erlischt, sobald  der Test GESTARTET wurde.

Zudem konnten Sie in den AGB, die Sie ja gelesen und akzeptiert haben, sehr gut lesen, dass 59 Euro einmalig zu leisten sind.

Daher müssen wir Sie bitten die offene Rechnung zu begleichen.

Ein Auszug aus unseren AGB:
6. Pflichten des Nutzers, Preise, Zahlungsbedingungen Der Nutzer ist zur Entrichtung des einmaligen Nutzungsentgelts von 59,00 ¤ verpflichtet.  Die Mehrwertsteuer ist in diesem Betrag enthalten.  Das Nutzungsentgelt ist vorbehaltlich des Widerrufsrechts des Nutzers unter Abbedingung von §614, BGB, sofort mit Vertragsschluss fällig. Über diesen Betrag wird dem Nutzer eine Rechnung zugesandt. Als Zahlungsbedingung besteht ohne besondere Vereinbarung die Möglichkeit der Überweisung nach Rechnungsstellung.

*Ich:*

Lesen sie ihre E-Mails überhaupt?

Ich habe ihnen schon 3 mal erklärt, das ich mich bei ihnen nicht angemeldet habe!

Kommt jetzt wieder die Leier mit der Strafanzeige?

*Support:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen. 

Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten bekannt geben. Darunter befindet sich auch die IP-Adresse des Täters, mit der eruiert werden kann, von wo und besonders wer sich mit Ihren Daten angemeldet hat.

*Ich*

Gestatten sie die Frage:

Welche IP Adresse wurde denn überhaupt von ihnen mitgeloggt?

*Support:*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

wunschgemäß senden wir Ihnen Ihre Kundendaten zu:
Anrede: Herr
Vorname: Anti
Nachname: Dialer
Strasse:  xxx
PLZ/Ort: xxx
Geburtsdatum: 1934-08-xx
Email: xxx

Anmeldedatum: [noparse]xx:xx:xx 08.02.2007[/noparse]
Anmelde-IP: [noparse]64.246.xx.xx[/noparse]

*Ich*

Tolle Sache...

Meine Adresse stimmt nicht ganz, das Alter ist kompletter Unsinn und das die geloggte IP keine deutsche IP ist, sehe ich auf den ersten Blick.

Ich weise daher ihre Forderung noch einmal zurück und erinnere sie daran, das sie sich in der Beweispflicht befinden!

Wie sie mit diesen Daten einen Beweis führen wollen, wissen vermutlich nur sie allein. Im Falle einer gerichtlichen Klärung werden sie schon durch die IP mit ihrer Forderung satt baden gehen...

*Support:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen. 

Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten bekannt geben. Darunter befindet sich auch die IP-Adresse des Täters, mit der eruiert werden kann, von wo und besonders wer sich mit Ihren Daten angemeldet hat.

*Ich*

Im geschäftlichen Verkehr über Internetplattformen gelten hinsichtlich des Zustandekommens von Verträgen die allgemeinen Vorschriften der §§ 145 ff. BGB. Wer sich hier auf einen wirksamen Vertragsschluss beruft, hat darzulegen und zu beweisen, dass der Rechnungsempfänger Vertragspartner geworden ist und nicht umgekehrt.

Eine konkrete Vorschrift dazu gibt es nicht. Vielmehr ist es im Zivilrecht grundsätzlich so, dass derjenige, der einen Anspruch geltend macht, auch schlüssig darlegen muss, warum und mit wem dieser Anspruch entstanden ist. Dies folgt im Zivilprozess dem s. g. Beibringungsgrundsatz. Eine Beweislastumkehr gibt es in diesen Fällen
nicht, so dass sich der Forderungsgegner zunächst darauf beschränken kann, die Forderung zu bestreiten, so dass der Anbieter seinerseits die erforderlichen Schritte als Geschädigter in Betracht ziehen kann.

Da es zumeist an den erforderlichen, hinreichenden Plausibilitätsprüfungen der eingegebenen Daten beim Anbieter fehlt, bleibt diesem letztendlich nur die Möglichkeit, seine selbst protokollierten Verbindungsdaten aus der Bestellung oder Anmeldung als Beweismittel im Rahmen einer Strafanzeige gegen einen unbekannten Täter
vorzulegen. Den Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist es dann unter gewissen Voraussetzungen möglich, diese Daten zu analysieren und zumindest den physikalischen Ursprung der Internetsession festzustellen und dort dann weitere Ermittlungen gerichtsverwertbar durchzuführen. Dem geschädigten Anzeigenerstatter obliegt dann die Möglichkeit, sich über seine Rechtsvertretung Akteneinsicht zu verschaffen und unter Umständen zivil gegen den Verursacher vorzugehen. Diese Praxis hat sich heute bereits in vielen Bereichen bewährt, z. B. bei der Aufspürung von Teilnehmern an Daten-Tauschbörsen (Filesharing).

In Anlehnung an die Interpretation eines Beschlusses des LG Ulm vom 04.11.2005, GZ: 2Qs2099/04, kann bei dieser Deliktsform, dem Eintragen fremder oder Nonsensdaten in ein offenes Zahlungssystem, lediglich davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass ein Fälschen beweiserheblicher Daten gem. § 269 StGB vorliegt. Betrug oder Computerbetrug nach §§ 263, 263a StGB scheiden aus, da es an den erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmalen mangelt.

Der oft von den Anbietern gehegte Wunsch, dass durch den Rechungsempfänger eine Strafanzeigenerstattung zu erfolgen hat, ist in sich nicht schlüssig, da allein der Anbieter geschädigt ist. Der Rechungsempfänger hingegen hat lediglich die zivile Forderung ggü. dem Anbieter zu bestreiten, wenn der vermeintliche Vertragsschluss seiner Meinung nach nicht gegeben ist.

Da die Klärung ziviler Ansprüche nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden ist, ist es auch nicht die Aufgabe eines widerspruchsführenden Rechungsempfängers, eine Strafverfolgung für den Anbieter anzustoßen, damit das Forderungsmanagement bzw. Mahnverfahren gegen ihn ausgesetzt werden kann. Die Erstattung einer Anzeige ist nicht dazu geeignet, einen widerspruchsführenden Rechnungsempfänger von der zivilen Forderung des Anbieters zu entlasten, da mit der Einleitung eines Strafverfahrens allein noch kein Beweis über die Erregung eines Irrtums beim Zustandekommen eines zivilen Vertrages vorliegt.

Der Anbieter hat die Möglichkeit selbst Strafanzeige bei seiner örtlich für ihn zuständigen Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft zu erstatten. Die Zuständigkeit am Sitz des Anzeigenerstatters begründet sich daher, dass neben dem tatsächlichen Tatort (wenn dieser unbekannt ist) auch der Ort ein weiterer Tatort ist, an dem ein Schaden eingetreten ist – also beim Anbieter. Dabei sollten die Daten-Übertragungsprotokolle als Beweismittel vorgelegt und einen verantwortlicher Mitarbeiter mit ladungsfähiger Anschrift benannt werden, da der Anbieter durch die Tat womöglich in seinem Vermögen geschädigt wurde. Es bleibt hier allerdings zu bedenken, dass ein entgangener Gewinn kein Schaden im Sinne des StGB ist – der Schaden ist bei einer Anzeigenerstattung genau zu definieren.

Der Verweis eines Anbieters darauf, dass der widerspruchsführende Rechungsempfänger eine Kopie einer zu erstattenden Strafanzeige vorlegen soll, entbehrt jeglicher Rechtsgrundlage. Der geschädigte Anbieter hat keinen Anspruch auf solch ein Verhalten seines Forderungsgegners. Die Aushändigung der Kopie einer Strafanzeige an einen Zeugen oder Beschuldigten im Strafverfahren, ohne Antrag auf anwaltliche Akteneinsichtnahme durch einen Prozessbeteiligten, ist aus Verfahrensgründen widerrechtlich. Die Akteneinsichtnahme kann nur von der sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwaltschaft gewährt werden, nicht aber von der Polizei. Einem Zeugen steht von Amts wegen her lediglich die Bestätigung über die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige zu, unter Benennung des Aktenzeichens der aufnehmenden Behörde.

*Support:*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir haben Ihre e-Mail zur Kenntnis genommen, bestehen jedoch weiterhin auf unserer Forderung und werden Sie somit auch künftig anmahnen.

*Ich*

Dann sollten sie und ihr Inkassobüro sich schon mal sehr warm anziehen...

*---neu---neu---neu---neu---*

*Support*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

Sie haben unsere Dienstleistung von lebensprognose.net bestellt und sind einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag eingegangen.

Leider konnten wir bisher von Ihnen keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen. Um hohe Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren zu vermeiden, nehmen Sie diese Mahnung ernst.

Bitte überweisen Sie den offenen Betrag in Höhe von 59,00 Euro Euro innerhalb von 7 Tagen auf das folgende Konto zu unseren Gunsten:

Betrag:             59,00 Euro
Bereits bezahlt:    0,00 Euro

Zahlungsempfänger:  Zentrale Abrechnung I / Internetservice
Kontonummer:        *** *** *** *
Bankleitzahl:       *** *** **
Kreditinstitut:     Bank
Verwendungszweck:  ***

offener Betrag:     59,00 Euro

*Ich*

sie haben anscheinend immer noch nicht begriffen, dass sie bei mir mit ihren dubiosen Rechnungen / Mahnungen auf Granit beißen? ihre Mahnung nehme ich selbstverständlich genau so erst wie die nächste UFO Sichtung.

Noch mal ganz ausführlich, vielleicht verstehen es dann sogar sie:

- ich habe keinen Dienst bei ihnen bestellt
- ich habe keinen Vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen
- die IP Adresse, mit der sie einen Vertragsabschluss nachweisen wollen, führt in die USA
- ich weise ihre Forderung daher zum 100000. Mal zurück
- ich werde keine Zahlung leisten
- verklagen sie mich (bitte, bitte, bitte)
- sie sind beweispflichtig

Hohe Inkasso- oder Anwaltsgebühren stören mich nicht, da ich diese natürlich ebenfalls nicht zahlen werde. Wann kapieren sie eigentlich, dass ihre zahllosen Inkassobüros und Mahnanwälte auf mich keinen Eindruck machen? Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das ein einziges Schreiben von mir genügt, und ihre Mahn- und Inkassoanwälte werden wie geprügelte Hunde mit eingezogenem Schwanz das Weite suchen! Oder wünschen Sie wirklich eine gerichtliche Klärung? Auch dafür stehe ich ihnen selbstverständlich mit Vergnügen zur Verfügung. 

Ein Hinweis noch, falls sie oder ihr Inkasso postalisch mit mir in Kontakt treten möchten: 

Gemäß den AGBs * meines Briefkastens gestatte ich mir, für jedes unverlangt zugesandte Schreiben eine Bearbeitungsgebühr in Höhe von 99.00 Euro vom Absender zu erheben. Das Absenden eines Schreibens wird als Vertragsabschluss gewertet. Nach Nutzung des Services (Einwurf in den Briefkasten) ist das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht beendet und der Vertrag sofort wirksam. Um hohe Inkasso- und Anwaltsgebühren zu vermeiden, nehmen sie diesen Hinweis ernst.

* die AGBs sind an meinem Briefkasten einsehbar

wird fortgesetzt…


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Soweit ganz gut. 





Antidialer schrieb:


> Leider speichert der wichtigste Provider Deutschlands IP Adressen nur noch 7 Tage.


Die DTAG speichert die Kommunikationsdaten aus ihrem Netz momentan immer noch für drei Monate. Das wird sich zwar kurzfristig demnächts womöglich ändern, ist im Moment aber noch so.


----------



## Antidialer (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Reducal schrieb:


> Soweit ganz gut. Die DTAG speichert die Kommunikationsdaten aus ihrem Netz momentan immer noch für drei Monate. Das wird sich zwar kurzfristig demnächts womöglich ändern, ist im Moment aber noch so.



Meinen Informationen zufolge ist die DTAG aktuell mit der Umstellung befasst, so das sich im Einzelfall nicht genau sagen lässt, wessen Daten noch 3 Monate bzw nur noch 7 Tage gespeichert werden. So jedenfalls die Infos aus der Presse und von Heise.

Kann allerdings auch sein, das die Umstellung noch nicht begonnen hat. Deine Infos jedenfalls haben sich immer als ziemlich zutreffend erwiesen.


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

...ich rechne mit der Umstellung etwa ab Mai/Juni 2007. Warum das so sein wird, ist allerdings unklar, zumal dann spätestens ab 1.1.2008 alle Provider 6 Monate speichern werden. Als Stichtag wurde anscheinend aber schon der 15.09. anvisiert.

Da auch andere Provider, wie Arcor und AOL, ihre Speicherfristen nun bereits drastisch verkürzt haben, scheint mir die Umstellung bisheriger Praxis einen sauberen Schnitt zur kommenden Vorratsdatenspeicherung darzustellen.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Die Diskussion darüber, wie lange gespeichert wird, erscheint mir im Zusammenhang mit den 
Behauptungen der Betreiber dieser Angebote  mindestens  genauso kafkaesk oder glaubt hier 
jemand ernsthaft an die Herausgabe dieser Daten seitens der  Providern an die Vorgenannten
 noch an die Beweiskraft irgendwelcher "Dienstleistungen" ?


----------



## johinos (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Wahrscheinlich scheut man sich seitens Lebensprognose, selbst Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu erstatten. Betrug würde einen Betrugsschaden voraussetzen. Die Vortäuschung einer Straftat ist strafbar.


----------



## sascha (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Ein wunderschöner Mail-Wechsel. Bitte um Fortsetzung...


----------



## Antidialer (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Diskussion darüber, wie lange gespeichert wird, erscheint mir im Zusammenhang mit den Behauptungen der Betreiber dieser Angebote  mindestens genauso kafkaesk



Ich denke mal schon, das die Diskussion darüber sinnvoll ist. Je mehr Leute darüber informiert sind, das bzw ab wann IP Adressen nur noch für wenige Tage gespeichert werden, um so mehr laufen die Drohungen der Abzo... äh "seriösen Geschäftsleute" mit IP Adressen, Strafanzeigen und so weiter ins leere. Nicht vergessen: Unwissenheit und Angst ist der wichtigste Aktivposten der Seitenbetreiber zur Durchsetzung ihrer nicht bestehenden Forderungen. 

Der Mailwechsel zeigt sehr deutlich, wie das grundsätzlich abläuft. Den Betreibern ist es völlig egal, ob derjenige, den sie anmahnen, sich auch wirklich angemeldet hat. Selbst der dezente Hinweis, das die IP Adresse nicht aus Deutschland ist (wohin sie gehört, lässt sich mit frei verfügbaren Angeboten und auch über Suchmachienen problemlos herausbekommen, dadurch lässt sich dann auch erkennen, das die IP komplett nutzlos ist), interessiert nicht. Haben die erst mal Daten in der Hand (und sei es nur eine E-Mail Adresse) versucht man immer weiter, den Kunden (oder eher das Opfer) zum Zahlen zu bewegen. Auf Gegenargumente gibt es immer die gleichen Texte. Selbst wenn man durchblicken lässt, im PC Bereich etwas erfahrender als der Durchschnittsanwender zu sein, fährt man stur weiter auf der alten Linie. 

Eine Frage die mich bewegt: Was bringt eine negative Feststellungsklage in Deutschland gegen einen ausländischen Betreiber?


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Ich denke mal schon, das die Diskussion darüber sinnvoll ist.


jein, die  Diskussion über die Länge der Speicherungdauer ist  für Laien eher verwirrend, 
da es den Eindruck erzeugen könnte, dass es grundsätzlich möglich ist und nur die Kürze der Zeit 
die Herausgabe der Anschlussdaten verhindert. Die Weitergabe von IP-Verbindungsdaten ist nur 
im Zusammenhang von Strafverfahren an ermittelnde Behörden gestattet.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



johinos schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich scheut man sich seitens Lebensprognose, selbst Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu erstatten. Betrug würde einen Betrugsschaden voraussetzen. Die Vortäuschung einer Straftat ist strafbar.


Gibt es denn "Anstiftung zur Vortäuschung einer Straftat" als Tatbestand?


----------



## Der Jurist (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



johinos schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich scheut man sich seitens Lebensprognose, selbst Strafanzeige wegen Betruges zu erstatten. Betrug würde einen Betrugsschaden voraussetzen. Die Vortäuschung einer Straftat ist strafbar.


Verstehe ich die Argumentation richtig: Inhalt wertlos und deshalb kein Schaden?


----------



## Der Jurist (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Gibt es denn "Anstiftung zur Vortäuschung einer Straftat" als Tatbestand?



http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/26.html

http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/145d.html

Schau selber, ich denke ja.


----------



## Der Jurist (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Antidialer schrieb:


> ...  Eine Frage die mich bewegt: Was bringt eine negative Feststellungsklage in Deutschland gegen einen ausländischen Betreiber?


Nicht vollstreckbare Kosten.


----------



## Antidialer (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Der Jurist schrieb:


> Nicht vollstreckbare Kosten.



Das erklärt natürlich die Reaktionen der Betreiber im E-Mail Verkehr. Schade, die Sache wäre schon wegen der IP praktisch bombensicher gewesen (vom üblichen Risiko einer Gerichtsverhandlung mal abgesehen).

Dennoch ist es sehr ärgerlich, die können hier in Deutschland über Inkasso und Anwälte Druck machen, aber als Geschädigter hat man keine Möglichkeit, sich wirksam (und Kostenneutral) Gerichtlich zur Wehr zu setzen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

"Nötigung zur Vortäuschung einer Straftat". Klingt abenteuerlich. Hmm.


> Wer wider besseres Wissen einer Behörde oder einer zur Entgegennahme von Anzeigen zuständigen Stelle vortäuscht,
> 1. 	daß eine rechtswidrige Tat begangen worden sei


 des wird nix


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (19 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Was bringt eine negative Feststellungsklage in Deutschland gegen einen ausländischen Betreiber?


Wie schon geschrieben: Nicht vollstreckbare Kosten.

Günstiger als eine Feststellungsklage käme folgende Methode (die hat ein Berufskollege mit Erfolg ausprobiert):

Mahnbescheid-Formular mit der streitigen Forderung ausfüllen, Antragsteller: der Lebensprognose-Betreiber: Antragsgegner: du selbst.

Das Ganze mit einem kleinen Begleitschreiben losschicken: 





> Um Ihnen die Sache einfacher zu machen, erhalten Sie anbei ein ausgefüllte Mahnbescheid-Formular. Bitte unterschreiben Sie es, schicken es ans zuständige Amtsgericht und vergessen Sie bitte nicht, die Gebühren für den Mahnbescheid zu entrichten. Einer Durchführung des Mahn- und anschließenden Gerichtsverfahrens steht dann nichts mehr im Wege.
> 
> Mit mäßig freundlichen Grüßen
> xxx


Danach war Ruhe. Das blöde Gesicht der Empfänger hätte ich gerne gesehen.

Wuschel


----------



## Antidialer (19 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Klingt lustig. Mal sehen, mach ich vielleicht.

Ich bekomm zwar auch garantiert anders Ruhe hinein, aber das wär mal ein hübscher Gag.


----------



## tuxedo (19 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Was genau ist denn ein Mahnbescheid-Formular?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



tuxedo schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn ein Mahnbescheid-Formular?


das hier?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338


----------



## tuxedo (19 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Achso. Das Formular.
Danke. 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## sascha (19 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Klingt lustig. Mal sehen, mach ich vielleicht.
> 
> Ich bekomm zwar auch garantiert anders Ruhe hinein, aber das wär mal ein hübscher Gag.



Bitte, bitte tu es - und frag dann bitte alle zwei Tage nach, was draus geworden ist


----------



## Captain Picard (19 März 2007)

*AW: Neue Masche: Einladung zum Lebensprognose-test mit Gewinnspiel*



Antidialer schrieb:


> wird fortgesetzt…


ist mir offengestanden etwas zu mühsam, jede sinnbefreite  Antwort
 mit den folgenden  merkbefreiten Antworten 
abzugleichen. Ich werd den Eindruck nicht los, dass es eine Kombination/Sequenz 
 von Autoanwser/Textbausteinen ist, 
die  gelegentlich von Hilfskräften unterbrochen  wird, um so etwas 
wie einen "human touch" reinzubringen.
Die   Autoanswerfunktion hat aber einen deutlich höheren IQ


----------



## Antidialer (28 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Heute früh kam die erste Mahnung per E-Mail. Das Spiel geht weiter .

Posting 2 aktualisiert...


----------



## tuxedo (29 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Ist das eigentlich nicht irgendwann Belästigung?

Ich meine solche Firmen bzw deren Inkasso-Partner verschicken eine Mail nach der anderen, in der immer wieder zur Zahlung aufgefordert und mit gerichtlichen Schritten gedroht wird. Ist denn da nicht irgendwann eine Grenze erreicht, bei der der Firma nichts anderes übrig bleibt als vor Gericht zu gehen, ab der sie keine Mails oder Briefe mehr an den Kunden schreiben kann, ab der der unfreiwillige Kunde sich zu recht belästigt fühlen kann und seinerseits rechtliche Schritte einleiten kann?

Was ich als Frage zu formulieren versuche ist, muss irgendwann die Firma aufhören mit dem Schreiben von Mahnungen und endlich konkret vor Gericht ziehen? Oder kann die das nach belieben fortsetzen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (29 März 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



tuxedo schrieb:


> Was ich als Frage zu formulieren versuche ist, muss irgendwann die Firma aufhören mit dem Schreiben von Mahnungen und endlich konkret vor Gericht ziehen? Oder kann die das nach belieben fortsetzen


Wenn sie in Deutschland säßen,  könnte man sie mit einer negativen Feststellungsklage überziehen, 
aber in der Schweiz?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46190


----------



## Antidialer (3 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Und weiter geht es: 

Gestern kam die 2. Mahnung, mal sehen, wann die endlich das Inkasso von der Kette lassen...

*---neu---neu---Update 03.04.2007---neu---neu---*

*Support:*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer

Wir möchten Sie daher noch einmal bitten, den Betrag umgehend zu überweisen, um eventuelle Kosten durch Mahnverfahren und späteres Einschreiten eines Inkassobüros zu vermeiden.

Arbeitsmethoden von Inkassobüros sind:

- den Schuldner durch wiederholte briefliche, telefonische oder persönliche Mahnungen zur Zahlung zu bewegen,
- durch Zwangsvollstreckung mit Hilfe des Gerichtsvollziehers eine Pfändung herbeizuführen, 
- die Information des Schuldners über mögliche juristische Folgen seiner Säumigkeit (Klage, Pfändung usw.), 
- das Auffinden von Werten, die sich im Eigentum des Schuldners befinden und dem Gerichtsvollzieher für eine Pfändung empfohlen werden, z.B. vom Schuldner versteckter Schmuck oder Bankkonten, 
- das Verwerten von Kreditsicherheiten, 
- das Aushandeln und Abwickeln von Ratenzahlungen, Stundungs- und Vergleichsvereinbarungen 

Befindet sich der Schuldner bei Beauftragung eines Inkassobüros bereits in Zahlungsverzug, so hat der Schuldner auch die berechtigten Kosten des Inkassobüros zu tragen.

*Ich:* 

sie wollen es wohl nicht kapieren?

Ich freue mich ihr Inkassobüro! So lange ihr Inkassobüro mit mir beschäftigt ist und sich an mir die Zähne ausbeißt, haben ja vielleicht ihre übrigen unfreiwilligen Kunden etwas Ruhe.

Was dachten sie eigentlich, was ihr Inkassobüro bei mir bewirkt? Schlotternde Furcht und sofortige Zahlung? Ich bitte sie, ich hab allein im letzten Jahr 5 Inkassobüros verschlissen, dachten sie ernsthaft, sie könnten mich damit irgendwie unter Druck setzen?

Gehen wir ihre Drohungen doch mal im Einzelnen durch:

ihr Inkassobüro wird versuchen, mir nette Bettelbriefe zu schreiben und mich vielleicht sogar mal anrufen. Da freu ich mich schon darauf. Leider haben Inkassobüros die dumme Angewohnheit, sich nach meinem ersten Schreiben nie wieder zu melden. sie können sich sicher nicht wirklich denken, woran das liegen könnte?

Daneben will mich ihr Inkassobüro über die möglichen juristischen Folgen meiner Säumigkeit informieren. Wird ja immer besser. Ich für meinen Teil werde ihr Inkassobüro sehr gerne über die zivil- und strafrechtlichen Folgen von weiteren Beitreibungsversuchen informieren. 

Und zuletzt, oh Schreck, Gerichtsvollzieher, Zwangsvollstreckung und Pfändung? Sie gestatten, dass ich laut lache. Eine Zwangsvollstreckung setzt den Erwerb eines vollstreckbaren Titels voraus. Diesen Titel pflückt man aber nicht so einfach vom Baum, sondern er setzt ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren und einen Prozess voraus. 

Um einen vollstreckbaren Titel zu erwerben, müssen sie mich also verklagen (Bitte, Bitte, Bitte). Und wir wissen doch beide, dass sie sich mit dieser nicht existenten Forderung niemals vor ein deutsches Gericht wagen können. Das Gericht würde nämlich nicht nur ihre nicht existente Forderung einfach abschmettern, sondern zugleich ihr ganzes Geschäftsmodell für Null und Nichtig erklären. Und ich für meinen Teil werde dafür sorgen, das auch jeder, der es wissen muss, von einem derartigen Urteil erfährt und begreift, das es keinen Grund gibt, über die Begleichung ihrer dubiosen Forderungen auch nur nachzudenken.

Aber wenn sie unbedingt vor Gericht wollen, kann ich gerne helfen. Die Kosten meiner negativen Feststellungsklage werden sich sicher auch bei einer Schweizer Firma eintreiben lassen. Sie haben ja ein deutsches Konto, welches ich pfänden lassen kann.

Übrigens, ein Verzug setzt voraus, dass überhaupt eine Forderung besteht. Da in unserem Fall keine Forderung ihrerseits besteht (da ich mich auf ihrer dubiosen Seite weder angemeldet habe noch sonst in irgendeiner Weise einen gültigen Vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen habe, für den sie beweispflichtig sind), wird ihr Inkassobüro selbstverständlich auf seinen Kosten sitzen bleiben. Und nicht vergessen, renitente Kunden verursachen einiges an Kosten.

wird fortgesetzt...


----------



## sascha (3 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

:dafuer:  Wüssten alle Betroffenen so gut über die Hintergründe Bescheid, gäbe es dieses "Geschäftsmodell" wohl gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Antidialer (8 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Die können offenbar nicht genug bekommen. Gestern kam die letzte Mahnung, garniert mit den üblichen Drohungen. Zeit, mal mit etwas größerem Kaliber zurückzuschießen, ehe ich mir dann das Inkasso vornehme.

*----------------------Update 08.04.2007----------------------------*

*Support:*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

Sie haben unseren Service bestellt, den offenen Rechnungsbetrag jedoch noch immer nicht beglichen. Während der Anmeldung haben Sie uns explizit bestätigt, dass Ihnen unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen bekannt sind. Über die Vertragsbedingungen und die anfallenden Kosten waren Sie entsprechend informiert.

Trotz der Rechnung vom 2007-02-27 und der 1. Mahnung vom 2007-03-28 haben Sie noch nicht reagiert.

Da Sie mit Ihrer Bestellung / Registrierung vom 2007-02-08 17:12:16 mit der IP 64.246.18.83 einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag mit uns eingegangen sind, sind wir berechtigt die Forderung unter Umständen gerichtlich geltend zu machen.

Laut unseren Unterlagen wurden bei Ihrer Registrierung falsche Daten angegeben. Folgende Angaben liegen uns vor:

Herr Antidialer
****
****
Deutschland
Geburtstag: 1934-08-11

Bitte teilen Sie uns die korrekten Daten umgehend mit.

Wir erwarten innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage eine Reaktion Ihrerseits, ansonsten müssen wir von einem Betrugsdelikt ausgehen und gegebenenfalls Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten.

Folgende gespeicherte Daten können wir den Ermittlungsbehörden vorlegen:

- Registriert am 2007-02-08 17:12:16 mit der IP 64.246.18.83


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Da wir keinerlei Interesse haben, gegen Sie weitere Schritte einzuleiten, geben wir Ihnen nun letztmalig die Chance, den offenen Rechnungsbetrag innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage auf folgendes Konto einzuzahlen:

Betrag:             59,00 Euro  - Rechnung vom 2007-02-27
Mahngebühr:         3,50 Euro   - Gebühren 2. Mahnung
Bereits bezahlt:    0,00 Euro

Zahlungsempfänger:  Zentrale Abrechnung I / Internetservice
Kontonummer:        ********
Bankleitzahl:       *******
Kreditinstitut:     *******
Verwendungszweck:  *********

offener Betrag:     62,50 Euro

------------------------------------------------
IBAN: DE05 5001 0111 1593 ****
SWIFT-BIC: ESSEDE5****
------------------------------------------------

Sollte die Zahlung nicht fristgemäß bei uns eingehen, werden wir den Fall prüfen und gegenenfalls oben genannte Schritte einleiten.

Wichtiger Hinweis:
Sollten Sie mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen können, dass Sie Ihre Daten niemals auf der oben genannten Internetseite eingetragen haben, teilen Sie uns dies bitte umgehend mit. Die gegen Sie geltend gemachte Forderung wird in diesem Fall als hinfällig betrachtet. Jedoch bitten wir Sie, eine Strafanzeige gegen Unbekannt, mit Hilfe der bei der Anmeldung übermittelten IP-Adresse, zu erstatten.

Wenn sich im Laufe der strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen herausstellt, dass doch Sie der Nutzer oben genannter IP-Adresse waren, haben Sie mit strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen zu rechnen. Zudem werden wir in einem solchen Fall selbstverständlich weiterhin auf den Ausgleich des Gesamtbetrages bestehen.

Sollten Sie den Betrag bereits angewiesen haben, betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben als gegenstandslos.

Bei weiteren Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an unser Service-Center.


*Ich:*

Sind sie wirklich so begriffsstutzig?

Noch mal langsam zum Mitmeißeln, auch wenn ich langsam die Hoffnung aufgebe, dass sie es jemals begreifen werden: 

- ich habe keinen Vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen
- ich bin nicht geschädigt, daher werde ich auch keine Strafanzeige erstatten
- ihre mitgeloggte IP ist völlig wertlos (Texas, USA)
- ich werde keine Zahlung leisten
- sämtliche Drohungen oder Inkassoversuche sind grundsätzlich aussichtslos.

Ihre Drohungen finde ich besonders lustig. Meine Adresse ist nicht ganz korrekt (die Schreiben ihres Inkassobüros sollten aber dennoch ohne Probleme ankommen, für meine Unterhaltung ist also auch weiterhin gesorgt) und mein Geburtsdatum ist komplett falsch. Allerdings werde ich mich hüten, ihnen meine echten Daten zu Verfügung zu stellen. Meine komplette Anschrift können sie meinem ersten Antwortschreiben an ihr Inkassobüro entnehmen. 

Da ihre Rechtskenntnisse offenbar genau so gehaltvoll sind wie ihre Möchtegern Forderung, gestatte ich mir, ihnen mal etwas Nachhilfe in Rechtskunde zu gewähren: 

Betrug ist die am schwersten nachzuweisende Straftat überhaupt und setzt eine Schädigungsabsicht voraus. ihre Seite ist allerdings grundsätzlich so gestaltet, das dem Nutzer der Eindruck eines kostenlosen Dienstes vorgegaukelt wird (was natürlich beabsichtigt ist, da kaum jemand freiwillig bereit sein dürfte, 59 Euro für einen komplett wertlosen Test zu zahlen). Die Kostenpflichtigkeit ist lediglich klein am untersten Ende der Seite und tief in den AGBs versteckt und bei einer Anmeldung dadurch nicht wahrnehmbar. Durch ihre Versuche, die Kostenpflichtigkeit so weit wie irgend möglich zu verschleiern, ist keine Möglichkeit gegeben, einem Nutzer ihrer Seite wegen der Eingabe falscher Daten Betrug nachzuweisen, da hier eine Schädigungsabsicht in keinem Fall nachweisbar ist. Daneben unternehmen sie als Betreiber nichts, um die Eingabe falscher Daten in irgendeiner Weise zu verhindern. Es findet keine Überprüfung der eingegebenen Daten statt, nicht einmal die E-Mail Adresse wird mittels eines Bestätigungslinks validiert. ihr System ist offen wie ein Scheunentor für jede Art von Missbrauch.

In Interpretation des Beschlusses des LG Ulm vom 04.11.2005, GZ: 2Qs2099/04 scheiden beim Eintragen fremder oder Nonsensdaten in ein offenes Zahlungssystem Betrug oder Computerbetrug nach § 263, 263a StGB als Straftatbestand grundsätzlich aus, da es an den erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmalen mangelt. 

Wünschen sie die Eingabe fehlerfreier Daten, so ist es ihre Aufgabe, dafür zu sorgen, dass niemand falsche Daten eingeben kann. Das kann z.B. über eine nachträgliche Prüfung der eingegebenen Daten geschehen. Wie dies zu lösen ist, können sie gerne bei web.de oder Amazon (Stichwort Versand von Medien ohne Jugendfreigabe) erfragen. sie sollten sich grundsätzlich darüber im Klaren sein, dass sie beim Missbrauch fremder Daten als Mitstörer in Haftung genommen und ebenso auf Unterlassung verklagt werden können (siehe Urteil des OLG Brandenburg vom 16.11.2005, Aktenzeichen: 4 U 5/05).

Selbstverständlich beißen sie bei mir auch mit derartigen substanzlosen Drohungen auf Granit. Es besteht ja immer die Möglichkeit, dass sich ein übereifriger Staatsanwalt findet, der gegen mich Ermittlungen wegen Betrugs einleitet, um dann vor Gericht böse auf die Nase zu fallen. Dann würde ihre ganze schöne Drohkulisse wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammenfallen. Daher haben sie natürlich nie die Absicht, jemals gegen einen Betroffenen Strafanzeige zu erstatten, genau so, wie sie nie gegen einen ihrer unfreiwilligen Kunden vor Gericht ziehen würden. Das könnte ja ihr ganzes schönes Geschäftsmodel in Gefahr bringen.

Oder wünschen sie wirklich eine gerichtliche Klärung, wo sie sich doch für berechtigt halten, die angebliche Forderung gerichtlich geltend machen zu können? Probieren sie es doch mit mir mal aus. sie werden in mir einen äußert dankbaren Beklagten finden, auch wenn das Urteil sicher nicht ihren Erwartungen entsprechen wird.

Kommen wir jetzt zu den straf- und zivilrechtlichen Punkten ihres Vorgehens:

sie versuchen fortgesetzt, eine nicht existente Forderung (ihre angeblich so beweiskräftige IP Adresse führt direkt in die USA) mit haltlosen Drohungen einzutreiben, obwohl ich ihnen mehrfach fundiert dargelegt habe, das kein rechtsgültiger Vertrag und demnach auch keine Forderung existiert. Bei weiteren Beitreibungsversuchen sehe ich hier Verdachtsmomente für Nötigung (§ 240 StGB) und Geldwäsche (§ 261 StGB). Als treuer rechtschaffener Staatsbürger werde ich dann meinen Verdacht bei den zuständigen Behörden zur Anzeige bringen müssen (Strafanzeige und Strafantrag unter allen in Frage kommenden Gesichtspunkten). Die Strafanzeige wird sich dabei sowohl gegen ihr Unternehmen (Nötigung, Geldwäsche) wie auch gegen alle daran beteiligten Unternehmen wie Inkassobüros, Mahnanwälte und Kreditinstitute (Beihilfe zur Geldwäsche) richten. Zusätzlich werde ich per Unterlassungsklage dafür sorgen, dass meine persönlichen Daten zukünftig nicht mehr durch ihr Unternehmen missbraucht werden können. Sie werden sich per Unterlassungserklärung bei Meidung einer Vertragsstrafe dazu verpflichten dürfen, dass sich zukünftig niemand mehr mit meinen persönlichen Daten bei ihrem Unternehmen anmelden kann. 

Weil heute Ostern ist, gebe ich ihnen hiermit letztmalig die Gelegenheit, innerhalb der nächsten 10 Tage rechtsverbindlich den kompletten Forderungsverzicht zu erklären (Forderungsverzicht aus Kulanzgründen werde ich nicht anerkennen), und so zwar blamiert, aber ohne weitere straf- und zivilrechtlichen Folgen aus dieser Angelegenheit herauszukommen. Andernfalls dürfen sie mit der vollständigen straf- und zivilrechtlichen Würdigung ihres Vorgehens rechnen. Wenn sie bis jetzt noch nicht mitbekommen haben, mit wem sie sich anlegen, dann ist das ihr Problem.


----------



## sascha (8 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



> Bei weiteren Beitreibungsversuchen sehe ich hier Verdachtsmomente für Nötigung (§ 240 StGB) und Geldwäsche (§ 261 StGB). Als treuer rechtschaffener Staatsbürger werde ich dann meinen Verdacht bei den zuständigen Behörden zur Anzeige bringen müssen (Strafanzeige und Strafantrag unter allen in Frage kommenden Gesichtspunkten). Die Strafanzeige wird sich dabei sowohl gegen ihr Unternehmen (Nötigung, Geldwäsche) wie auch gegen alle daran beteiligten Unternehmen wie Inkassobüros, Mahnanwälte und Kreditinstitute (Beihilfe zur Geldwäsche) richten.



Aber bitte tu das dann auch wirklich.


----------



## Arefriendselectric (13 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



> Antidialer



Klasse !

gruss


----------



## Telfonmann (18 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Sers Antidialer,

bin eben auf Deinen Beitrag gestossen und habe mich koestlich amuesiert. Ich liefere mir gerade ebenfalls eine amuesante E-Mail-Schlacht mit denen. Bei der heutigen Mail haben sie nun die Gangart verschaerft, da eine Postzustellung anscheinend nicht funktioniert hat. Ich bin ja mal sehr auf das weitere Vorgehen gespannt. Ich wuerde mich ueber nichts mehr freuen, als die Sache vor Gericht auszutragen. Aber so weit wird es wohl nicht kommen. Zumal die erst einmal meinen Namen und meine Adresse herausfinden muessten. Ich habe heute noch mal eine gesalzene Mail zurueckgeschrieben, mit der Anmerkung, dass dies meine letzte Mail ist. Mal schauen, ob die Herrschaften es weiter auf diese Tour versuchen oder endlich mal schaerfere Geschuetze auffahren.

Gibt es bei Dir Neuigkeiten? Bitte lass den Mailverkehr nicht abreissen, da es immer sehr amuesant ist, Deine Beitraege zu lesen.

Gruss,
Michael


----------



## Penelope Poe (18 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Telfonmann schrieb:


> Bitte lass den Mailverkehr nicht abreissen, da es immer sehr amuesant ist, Deine Beitraege zu lesen.
> l



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Missy (20 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Habe auch gerade so ein tolles Erlebnis mit der "Lebensprognose"!
Mittlerweile ist ein [.......] Schreiben einer noch [.......] Anwaltskanzlei bei mir angekommen. Um diesem blöden Spiel ein Ende zu bereiten, habe ich nun
mal die Polizei um Mithilfe gebeten. Natürlich aus der Abteilung Internetkrimi-
nalität! Es ist echt `ne Frechheit, was die sich da rausnehmen!

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## guido-burkhard (23 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Ich würde gern diesem Briefwechsel eine interessante Nuance hinzufügen. Auf eine meiner zahlreichen Mail-Addys haben sie mir heute (nach einem ähnlich kafkaesken, aber leider von mir nicht so schön formulierten Briefwechsel) diese Mail geschickt:



> ...wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, müssen Siebei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten. Da wir sonst die Forderungen gegen Sie leider nicht stoppen können. Ohne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt können wir die Forderung gegen Sie leider nicht stoppen.
> 
> Tun Sie dies nicht müssen wir Sie bitten den offenen Betrag zu begleichen.


"Zufälligerweise" habe ich natürlich schon längst Anzeige gegen Unbekannt gestellt, wie sich das für einen gesetzestreuen Staatsbürger gehört - das habe ich lebens***.com postwendend mitgeteilt.
Demnach müsste für mich jetzt eigentlich Ruhe sein.

Ich halte euch natürlich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## jupp11 (23 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



guido-burkhard schrieb:


> "Zufälligerweise" habe ich natürlich schon längst Anzeige gegen Unbekannt gestellt, wie sich das für einen gesetzestreuen Staatsbürger gehört .


wieso? wenn Mißbrauch  getrieben wurde, ist es deren Bier Anzeige zu 
erstatten. Diese Unternehmen versuchen immer wieder die Grundlagen  des 
Rechtsstaats auf den Kopf zu stellen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



> wieso? wenn Mißbrauch getrieben wurde, ist es deren Bier Anzeige zu
> erstatten. Diese Unternehmen versuchen immer wieder die Grundlagen des
> Rechtsstaats auf den Kopf zu stellen.


Sie schäublen halt - das is ja grade recht en vogue


----------



## Siggi-51 (24 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> schäublen



Mein Favorit für das "Unwort des Jahres"!
Gruß Siggi


----------



## tuxedo (24 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



> ...wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, müssen Siebei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten. Da wir sonst die Forderungen gegen Sie leider nicht stoppen können. Ohne Anzeige gegen Unbekannt können wir die Forderung gegen Sie leider nicht stoppen.
> 
> Tun Sie dies nicht müssen wir Sie bitten den offenen Betrag zu begleichen.



Diese Formulierung aus der Mail ist ja eigentlich schon dreist. Ist das eigentlich rechtens, dass in der Mail die unwahre Behauptung aufgestellt wird, die Forderung sei nicht zu stoppen, so lange keine Anzeige erstattet wurde? Kann man daran nicht die Firma bzw. das Inkasso-Büro juristisch aufhängen?

Nebenbei:
Nochmal in aller Deutlichkeit für die Leute, die solche und ähnliche Post/Emails bekommen haben: Anzeige erstatten muss nur derjenige, der auch geschädigt wurde. Wenn die Daten des unfreiwilligen Kunden von einer unbekannten Person in ein solches Anmeldeformular eingetragen wurden, der unfreiwillige Kunde erst durch die Mahn-Mails darauf aufmerksam wurde und er somit das Angebot noch nicht mal kannte, dann ist ihm kein Schaden entstanden, sondern der Firma. Und keinesfalls muss der unfreiwillige Kunde Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten, um einen Zahlungsvorgang zu stoppen, der niemals hätte in Gang gebracht werden dürfen.

Der Kunde kann aber dennoch gerne Anzeige erstatten, und zwar gegen die Betreiberfirma und/oder das Inkassobüro. Denn aus Sicht der unfreiwilligen Kunden will der Betreiber ihm Geld aus den Rippen schneiden ohne auch nur das Geringste an Begründung dafür vorweisen zu können.

Noch mehr nebenbei:
In den Mails räumen die Betreiber und die Inkassobüros ja selbst ein, dass jede Person beliebige Daten eingeben kann und dass das nicht bzw schwer kontrollierbar ist. Es stellt sich die Frage, wie dadurch überhaupt irgendetwas nachgewiesen werden kann.


----------



## Antidialer (24 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Und die nächste Runde...

Hoffentlich schicken die bald ihr Inkassobüro in die Spur, mir wird langsam langweilig und ich bin gerade so schön in Fahrt.

---------------------Update 24.04.2007-----------------------

*Support* 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

wir wir Ihnen schon geschrieben haben müssen Sie oder Ihre Erziehungsberechtigten Strafanzeige wegen Datenmissbrauch stellen, tun Sie das nicht werden wir Sie weiterhin anmahnen.

*Ich*

Wie ich ihnen schon mehrfach erklärt habe, sehe ich keinen Grund, eine völlig überflüssige Strafanzeige zu stellen. Auch wenn jemand meine persönlichen Daten missbraucht haben sollte, so bin ich dadurch nicht geschädigt worden, da mich ihre nicht existierende Forderung komplett kalt lässt. Falls sie sich als geschädigt betrachten, so obliegt es ihnen, eine Strafanzeige zu erstatten. 

Da die von ihnen angeblich mitgeloggte IP Adresse in die USA führt (Housten, Texas), besteht eh keine Chance, den Verursacher des Eintrags herauszufinden. Sollte ich mich also zu einem juristischen Vorgehen gegen diesen Unsinn entschließen, so wird sich dieses Vorgehen (zivil- und strafrechtlich) eher gegen ihr Unternehmen richten. Es obliegt immerhin ihnen und nicht mir, dafür zu sorgen, das sich bei ihrem zweifelhaften Service nur Personen anmelden können, die sich auch anmelden wollen. 

Natürlich können sie mich gerne weiter anmahnen. Ich werde auch weiterhin freudig jede ihrer E-Mails und auch sämtliche Schreiben ihres Inkassobüros beantworten, zumindest solange, bis sie sich der Hoffnungslosigkeit ihres Vorgehens bewusst werden. 

Wo bleibt eigentlich ihr Inkassounternehmen? Mir wird langsam langweilig…


----------



## Antidialer (30 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

----------------------Update 30.04.2007---------------------------

*Support*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

Sie haben sich am 2007-02-08 mit der eMail-Adresse "[email protected]" und Ihrer IP-Adresse 64.246.18.83 im Internet auf der Webseite lebensprognose.net angemeldet und haben die Allgemeinen Geschäftsbestimmungen akzeptiert. Aus dem dadurch zustande gekommenen Vertrag ergibt sich eine Forderung in Höhe von 59,00 Euro.

Eine Postzustellung haben wir aufgrund Ihrer falschen Angaben vom 2007-04 07 nicht erwirken können, weshalb Ihnen diese Mahnung per eMail zugestellt wird. Da bis heute keine Korrektur dieser Angaben und auch keine Zahlung erfolgte, ist zu vermuten, dass bereits zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung die Absicht bestand, sich den Zugang zur kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistung zu verschaffen, ohne deren Entgelt bezahlen zu wollen.  
Nach § 263 StGB stellt dies einen Betrugstatbestand dar und ist strafbar!

Ihnen wird hiermit letztmalig Gelegenheit gegeben, den offenen Gesamtbetrag von 62,50 Euro bis spätestens zum 04.05.2007 zu entrichten.

Bitte überweisen Sie den fälligen Betrag auf das unten stehende Konto:

Zahlungsempfänger:  Zentrale Abrechnung I / Internetservice
Kontonummer:        *******
Bankleitzahl:       *******
Kreditinstitut:     Volksbank
Verwendungszweck:   LEPRO-********

Restbetrag:         62,50 Euro

------------------------------------------------
IBAN: DE50 5059 2200xxx
SWIFT-BIC: GENODE51DRE
------------------------------------------------

Sollte diese Zahlung nicht, nicht fristgerecht oder nicht vollständig eingehen, werden wir ein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten und den Vorgang umgehend der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft übermitteln.  
Es wird bereits jetzt darauf hingewiesen, dass hierdurch weitere Kosten entstehen werden, die Ihnen in Rechnung gestellt werden.

*Ich*

Na, immer noch nicht begriffen?

Ich habe mich am 2007-02-08 (soll vermutlich 08.02.2007 heißen, besorgen sie sich mal einen ordentlichen Programmierer, der weiß, wie man einen date Datentyp richtig formatiert) NICHT auf ihrer komischen Webseite angemeldet. Die vorgelegte IP Adresse gehört nach Housten, Texas (stellen sie sich vor, es gibt Leute, die mit einer IP etwas anfangen können und es nicht nötig haben, auf ihre substenzlosen Drohungen reinzufallen). Da zusätzlich ihre ganze Webseite so aufgebaut ist, dass mögliche Kunden über die Kostenpflichtigkeit des Angebotes absichtlich im Unklaren gelassen werden, kommt kein bindender Vertrag gemäß BGB zustande. Es fehlt hier grundsätzlich schon an jeder Voraussetzung für einen gültigen Vertragsabschluss, da der wichtigste Vertragsbestandteil (der Preis) für ihre unfreiwilligen Kunden praktisch nicht wahrnehmbar war. Eine versteckte Darstellung des Preises lediglich ganz unten am Seitenabschluss und in den AGBs genügt laut gefestigter Rechtssprechung (AG München, AZ 161 C 23695/06) keinesfalls zum Zustande kommen eines Vertrages! 

Aus dem gleichen Grund ist auch jeder Versuch ihrerseits, sich bei einer Strafanzeige auf § 263 StGB berufen zu wollen, von vornherein aussichtslos. Betrug setzt immerhin Vorsatz voraus, da bei ihrer Webseite die Kostenpflichtigkeit allerdings gründlich verschleiert wird, ist Vorsatz unter keinen Umständen nachweisbar, ihre Strafanzeige würde daher (sofern sie überhaupt jemals gestellt wird) eh eingestellt. Und selbst wenn nicht: Wen bitte möchte denn der Staatsanwalt verklagen? Ihre angeblich mitgeloggte IP führt nach Texas / USA. Selbst bei einer normalen IP Adresse wäre jetzt die Speicherfrist des Providers bereits abgelaufen, so das es niemanden mehr möglich ist, die zur IP gehörende Teilnehmeradresse herauszufinden. Egal ob bei Strafanzeige oder Prozess, sie stehen komplett ohne Beweismittel da!

Auf eine Überweisung von mir können sie selbstverständlich weiterhin warten, bis die Hölle zufriert!

Ich bin natürlich untröstlich, dass ihre Briefzustellung nicht eingetroffen ist. Beauftragen sie doch einfach eine Detektei mit der Adressermittlung. Ich wäre zutiefst enttäuscht, wenn sich ihr Inkassobüro nicht melden würde, um sich seinen Satz warme Ohren von mir abzuholen. Daneben sollten sie mal etwas Zeit in die Pflege ihrer Datenbanken investieren. Entgegen ihrer Behauptung haben sie übrigens am 2007-04-07 (07.04.2007) keine E-Mail von mir mit irgendwelchen Angaben erhalten. 

Zu ihren sonstigen lustigen Drohungen: Selbstverständlich werden sie kein Ermittlungsverfahren einleiten, das ist Sache der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft (falls die auf sie reinfallen sollte). Wie dadurch weitere Kosten für mich entstehen sollen, wird wohl ihr Geheimnis bleiben. Sie haben bisher keinen Cent von mir gesehen und werden auch in Zukunft nicht einen Cent von mir zu sehen bekommen. Da helfen ihnen weder Drohungen noch Inkassobüros. Aber sie können es gerne weiter versuchen, ihre Mails sind lustiger als die beste Comedy Show. 

PS: Bitte vergessen sie nicht, ihr Inkassobüro auf die AGBs meines Briefkastens hinzuweisen, die ihnen nachweislich am 28.03.2007 zugegangen sind.


----------



## Der Jurist (30 April 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Antidialer schrieb:


> ...
> Auf eine Überweisung von mir können sie selbstverständlich weiterhin warten, bis die Hölle zufriert!
> 
> Ich bin natürlich untröstlich, dass ihre Briefzustellung nicht eingetroffen ist. Beauftragen sie doch einfach eine Detektei mit der Adressermittlung. Ich wäre zutiefst enttäuscht, wenn sich ihr Inkassobüro nicht melden würde, um sich seinen Satz warme Ohren von mir abzuholen.
> ...


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



			
				IS schrieb:
			
		

> ...wir wir Ihnen schon geschrieben haben müssen Sie oder Ihre Erziehungsberechtigten Strafanzeige wegen Datenmissbrauch stellen, tun Sie das nicht werden wir Sie weiterhin anmahnen.


Dem Satz fehlt die Logik. Zum einen läge kein "Datenmissbrauch" vor (nach welchem Gesetz eigentlich :gruebel: ?) sondern allenfalls eine Urkundenfälschung nach § 269 StGB (siehe auch die Ausführungen > HIER <). Andererseits - was hat das zivile Mahnen mit einer Strafanzeige zu tun? Die IS hat keinen Rechtsanspruch auf Akteneinsicht, da (wenn irgendwer Anzeige erstattet) sie nicht prozessbeteiligt ist. Wie soll die IS jemals vom Ausgang eines Verfahrens erfahren, wenn sie gar nicht mitmischt?
Viele Betroffene sind dennoch verunsichert und machen wahrscheinlich tatsächlich eine Anzeige. Den Weg kann man aber auch abkürzen. Man könnte z. B. der IS mitteilen, dass man bei seiner zuständigen StA Anzeige erstattet hätte, und der Vorgang unter dem GZ: 2** UJs ******/07 (die Sternchen durch frei wählbare Zahlen ersetzen) geführt wird. Auch wenn das nicht ganz ehrlich ist, ist es dennoch nicht strafbar oder sonstwie verfolgbar, wenn man hier etwas behauptet, dass es gar nicht gibt - manchmal heiligt der Zweck eben die Mittel.


----------



## Prosecutor (2 Mai 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Alle, die Post von diesem [ edit] unternehmen erhalten, sollten eine NEGATIVE FESTSTELLUNGSKLAGE. Die Beweislast für die Forderung liegt bei der Beklagten. Angesichts AG München werden die regelmäßig verlieren. Damit kann man sie wirtschaftlich fertigmachen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## drboe (6 Mai 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Prosecutor schrieb:


> Alle, die Post von diesem [ edit] unternehmen erhalten, sollten eine NEGATIVE FESTSTELLUNGSKLAGE. Die Beweislast für die Forderung liegt bei der Beklagten. Angesichts AG München werden die regelmäßig verlieren. Damit kann man sie wirtschaftlich fertigmachen.


Quatsch! Recht bekommen kostet in Deutschland und anderswo Geld; für Anwälte nämlich und - das mindestens - Gerichte. Wer klagt, muss also erst einmal bezahlen. Warum, zum Teufel, sollte man aber für eine schlachte Sache gutes Geld 'rauswerfen?  Wenn Du den Thread gelesen oder den Geschäftssitz des windigen Anbieters mit den sinnfreien Drohschreiben geprüft hättest, dann wäre Dir u. U. auch klar geworden, dass man bei dem Versuch der negativen Feststellungsklage vermutlich zusetzen wird. Kurz: der Sitz des Unternehmens befindet sich nicht in Deutschland. Das treibt die Kosten (sicher) und erhöht die Chancen, dass der Gegner letztlich ungeschoren bleibt erheblich. Wenn jemand im Nachgang eines sicher zu gewinnenden Prozesses vollstrecken wollte, so stößt der sich nämlich u. U. die Nase. Von den nochmaligen Kosten der Vollstreckung ganz abgesehen. Wieviel günstiger ist da doch der amüsant-sinnlose Mailverkehr, der hier dokumentiert wird. Wer weiß, vielleicht klagen die ja doch einmal; man soll die Hoffnung diesbezüglich nicht gleich aufgeben. Das wäre sicher sehr spaßig und kostet - ganz wichtig! - dann deren Geld. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## daGroove (9 Mai 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

sehr netter mail-wechsel 

mich würde interessieren was nun letztendlich bei raus gekommen ist 


mfg


----------



## Antidialer (13 Mai 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Aktuell ist noch nichts rausgekommen, die Show läuft immer noch. Vom Inkasso leider immer noch nichts.

--------------Update 13.05.2007----------------

*Support*

Sehr geehrter Herr Antidialer,

wenn Sie davon überzeugt sind, dass Ihre Daten missbraucht wurden, erstatten Sie bitte bei der Polizei Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. In weiterer Folge wird sich die Polizei mit uns in Verbindung setzen.

Solange wir die Anzeige von der Polizei nicht vorliegen haben, müssen wir Sie weiterhin Anmahnen.

Wir werden der Behörde anschließend alle bei uns angegebenen Daten bekannt geben. Darunter befindet sich auch die IP-Adresse des Täters, mit der eruiert werden kann, von wo und besonders wer sich mit Ihren Daten angemeldet hat.

*Ich*

Auch wenn sie es wohl nie begreifen werden. Ich werde keine Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten, da ich nicht geschädigt bin. sie meinen, eine Forderung zu haben. Damit ist es ihre Aufgabe, Strafanzeige zu stellen (wieso haben sie diese nicht eigentlich schon längst gestellt?).

Allerdings wissen wir natürlich genau, dass sie nie vorhaben, Strafanzeige zu stellen, sondern dass dies nur ein weiteres nutzloses Druckmittel ist, um mich zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Tja, wenn sie bis jetzt nicht begriffen haben, dass sie bei mir keine Chance haben, sind sie echt zu bedauern. 

sie können natürlich gerne weiter mahnen, ich werde ihre Mahnungen natürlich gerne weiterhin freundlich beantworten. Auf eine Zahlung von mir werden sie allerdings vergeblich warten. Da investiere ich mein Geld lieber in Alkohol (wichtiger Tipp: Nirgendwo bringt das Geld mehr Prozente!) und trinke auf mein Wohl, als es so zweifelhaften Unternehmen wie ihnen in den Rachen zu werfen. Wenn sie so dringend Geld brauchen, wie es ihre Schreiben suggerieren, versuchen sie es doch mal mit Arbeit! Für einen Euro pro Stunde findet sicher auch jemand mit ihrem Bildungsstand eine sinnvolle Tätigkeit!

Wo bleibt eigentlich ihr Inkassounternehmen? Sind die etwa krank, das sie sich nicht melde? Oder doch nicht verrückt genug, um sich mit mir anzulegen?


----------



## tuxedo (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Antidialer schrieb:


> Da investiere ich mein Geld lieber in Alkohol (wichtiger Tipp: Nirgendwo bringt das Geld mehr Prozente!)



Ich verneige mich zutiefst ob diesem Bonmots und bitte um Erlaubnis dieses Prozente-Zitat an diversen stellen anbringen zu dürfen. :sun:


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Antidialer hat ein schönes Hobby. Andere haben das zufälliger Weise auch, wie der "Online-Journalist 2007" >HIER<, im Streit mit WinWin. Da heißt es  z. B. passend zum hiesigen Thema


			
				HMB schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe verständnis dafür, daß in ihrem s[...]laden eine hand nicht weiß, was die andere tut,  aber jetzt sind sie noch einen schritt weiter gegangen, als man es von [...] erwarten kann. nicht nur, daß sie versucht haben, mich über den tisch zu ziehen, sich dann bereit erklärt haben, mich "auszubuchen", jetzt bekomme ich auch noch ein schreiben ihres ko-kumpels d[...], der mir mit dem einsatz einer hamburger anwaltskanzlei droht,  falls ich nicht sofort zahle. jetzt reicht es. ich erwarte sie am kommenden samstag, punkt 12 uhr, vor der "roten flora" im schanzenviertel.
> nehmen sie 8-unzen-handschuhe, ihren sekundanten und einen sanitäter mit. und vor allem: nehmen sie sich reichlich urlaub, den werden sie [....] brauchen.


----------



## Penelope Poe (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Ich freu mich jedesmal wie eine Schneekönigin, wenn in diesem Thread gepostet wird und ich werde selten entäuscht, ich liege meistens mit den Fäusten trommelnd, lachend unterm PC :rotfl:


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (12 Juni 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...passend zum hiesigen Thema
> 
> Zitat von *HMB* :
> ...jetzt reicht es. ich erwarte sie am kommenden samstag, punkt 12 uhr, vor der "roten flora" im schanzenviertel.
> nehmen sie 8-unzen-handschuhe, ihren sekundanten und einen sanitäter mit. und vor allem: nehmen sie sich reichlich urlaub, den werden sie [....] brauchen.


Ein paar schöne Formulierungen wären auch hier zu finden: Jozef Filsers Briefwexel, z.B. 





> sohl mahn sälchen weil das anderne Schweunefleisch jez zu deier ist hoder mahn mus aus ierem fedden Hintergwardier enschuldingens filmahls Unschliddkärzen machen.


oder 





> had geschriem, das er miech auf Wainachden alein schprechen wiel und er freit sich schohn und ich sohl mich forher versiechern lahsen, weil es sonzt zu schpäth ist.


 
Vor allem: die sind so öffentlichkeitsscheu, dass sie garantiert keine Anzeige erstatten!

Wuschel


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Juni 2007)

*AW: Absurd/kafkaesker Mailverkehr mit den Betreibern von Lebensprognose-Test*

Das böseste Zitat aus meiner Sicht:


> wenn sie mich noch einmal belästigen, schick ich ihnen claudia roth vorbei. dann ist schluß mit lustig.



Zum Nachlesen: http://www.henryk-broder.de/tagebuch/winwin.html


----------

